# Acer Travelmate 290 model CL 51 laptop



## cm_shahbaz (Apr 23, 2009)

I recently was given an Acer Travelmate 290 model CL 51 laptop. but i face a problem i.e when i turn on it it become hang initially or after some time. by mean LCD of labtop glow but cant display any thing . however it only display setup initially before hanging after hanging it cant display operating system as well as bios setting when i restart the laptop the same problem accure after initialization of ROM 
kindly help me to highlight the rectification of the same problems i.e on mother board or operating system (however i reinstall microsoft XP operating system so many time but i cant resolve the said matter )

HOW I CAN rectify VGA ON laptop ACER TRAVELMate 290 in case of mother board vga is found faulty isnt any way to mount a external vga on the same board


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try using a new RAM.

As for the VGA question... no, if motherboard is dead, no way for you to use VGA monitor.


----------



## cm_shahbaz (Apr 23, 2009)

isnt any way to disable vga of laptop what?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I must apologize but I do not understand exactly what you mean. Can you be more specific?


----------

